# whats the name of the new flea/tick treatment



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i know the vets are selling a new flea/tick treatment this year i think it begins with a P. is anyone using it, and or know what is in it?

debbie


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Promeris??? Maybe. I too am interested in hearing what everyone has to say reagarding it.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

There is something go around about it now. Will have to try to find the email at work tomorrow.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #CC0000">*Might want to take a pass on that one:*</span>

This is Jo and this is a very important message to my family & friends who
have dogs-cats--and to alert you to the hazard of using a new Flea & Tick
Preventative called ProMeris http://www.promeris.com/consumer/ .

This is a new product designed to be a more effective product than other
flea/tick treatments that was just released this year. It is available thru
a vet and not currently on-line. I got ProMeris this week for my 7 dogs (6
Huskies & 1 Golden-Airedale), and the results were debilitating for nearly
all of them-including me. Since my incident this week, my vet has pulled it
from distribution and alerted
the manufacturer, Fort Dodge.

Here are my results: Within less than 2 hours after applying, 4 of my dogs
had vomited from 2-4 times, 3 were isoriented and stumbling, 1 was dragging
his back leg, 1 was salivating. I had very similar symptoms like an allergic
reaction-my lips were swollen, eyes very red, mucous membranes such as eyes,
nose, and mouth were stinging. I
was very disoriented-dizzy equilibrium and not able to drive. To make this a
short story-all 7 of my dogs were admitted to the hospital for veterinarian
care, and 3 of them remained for care, IV fluids and observation for 24
hours. I was in the emergency room. I'm home now and so are the dogs. We're
all feeling much better. Vet bills were over $2,500 and Fort Dodge is paying
for these. Not only can the
product cause this reaction, it has a highly noxious odor that
permeated the house and is just starting to dissipate after 3 days.

Your dogs/cats might not have the same reaction, but given my experience-I
wanted to help you all become well-educated about the product.
--------------------------------------------------------------

Just saw this today on another board. Apparently, they didn't do much testing.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

This question came up on the SGD board as well. As I wrote on that board, please be careful if your dog is on Anirpyl or another MAOI ....

Part of Promeris is Amitraz, which is an MAOI (monoamine oxidase inhibitor). Anipryl is an MAOI also and its label specifically warns NOT to use Amitraz. I had a dog on Anipryl several years ago and my vet had no idea about the contraindication with Amitraz until I told him! I will bet many vets won't be aware of this.

I did a search for contraindications for using Promeris and found the following: http://www.dvmresources.com/library/Amitraz%20Q&A.pdf

I'm a diehard Frontline user and don't think I'll be changing any time soon!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

i tought about it,but now,after reading those reviews,forget it!
i have been using frontline plus and i have never seen a single flea on my kids.never had any problem.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i am always leary of new products, and never try them until they have been out for a while and the results is consistant.

very scarey about this product. i would imagine any dog with health issues would or could have a reaction to this. although all flea/tick products have the potential to effect any animal in different ways the above reactions were very extreme.

i have also used frontline for years and never had a problem. although i do not use the frontline plus on my senior with spinal problems because it does block neuro transmitters and is not recommended for any pet with such problems. the frontline topspot seems to be fine., it is minus the stronger ingredient.

thanks for sharing your experiences with promeris, sounds like alot of vets will be pulling it from the shelves.









debbie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Also Comfortis:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=622850&page=10#Post622850


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Warning about ProMeris flea treatment*

I changed the header so others would see this! 

This really sounds horrible.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Warning about ProMeris flea treatment*

I bought one dose last month for each of them and this being the first time I have ever used and it will be the LAST. The smell was so strong it made me sick to my stomach, I had to air out the house. It was terrible. Cooper and Ava didn't like the smell either as they just wanted to stay outside. I will never buy this product again. I usually use K9 Advantix or Frontline Plus but my Vet was out of both in their weight size so I decided to give the ProMeris a try.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Warning about ProMeris flea treatment*

my god, what are these companies trying to do, kill our pets! bad enough about the pet food dealings!
aren't they supposed to test these products before selling them? also, i am wondering if this product is so strong the effect it could have on cats in the houshold. i know some of the other flea/tick products say not to use around cats. is there a warning about that with Promeris?
i hope all vets stop selling this now before more serious reactions take place.
debbie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Warning about ProMeris flea treatment*

Bumping this because it's important!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: dOg
> <span style="color: #CC0000">*Might want to take a pass on that one:*</span>
> 
> This is Jo and this is a very important message to my family & friends who
> ...


i just got this same e-mail.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

from the sounds of it. the smell alone is very toxic, can't imagine actually wearing it on the skin.









debbie


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

It's scary that ProMeris is made by Ft. Dodge - the same people that made the injected ProHeart 6 heartworm preventative that was later recalled - makes you wonder what the heck they're trying to do!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

It really makes you wonder doesn't it?! How scary!! I just hope people don't buy this stuff.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Warning about ProMeris flea treatment*

Fort Dodge...

Did they also have a problem with some vaccines?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Warning about ProMeris flea treatment*

I googled "promeris reactions" and came up with this...
http://www.cafepharma.com/boards/showthread.php?t=238370

Beware the adult (or rather unbelievably childish antics from so-called professionals) language


----------



## RoxyMom (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Warning about ProMeris flea treatment*

This is also on Snopes.com with "Undetermind" status

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/promeris.asp


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Warning about ProMeris flea treatment*

I used it on my Kai and maggie my pug. kai was fine, but Maggie had a reaction to it. Her skin turned black where I had put it on and she lost her hair there. Also the skin looked and felt like elephant skin. Seems also Maggie is not the only one with this problem.


----------

